# No vehicle traffic ride from Studio City to LA river bike path.



## CalypsoArt

*Vehicle free ride from Studio City to LA river bike path?*

I'm new to LA riding, but I recently did a charity ride along the LA river to Long Beach and back. We started on a bike path in Glendale, went through a bit of downtown, and then on to the LA river bike trail all the way to Long Beach. 

I live in Studio City, anyone here know a route from there that would get me to the river bike path without traversing the roads. I have no problem driving to a park and going from there. I just would like to be on routes without cars.


----------



## Hollywood

CalypsoArt said:


> I live in Studio City, anyone here know a route from there that would get me to the river bike path without traversing the roads. I have no problem driving to a park and going from there. I just would like to be on routes without cars.


you want to ride to the path, or drive?? 

you can either park on Zoo Drive near Travel Town in Griffith park, and catch the LA River Path from there, or get close to Vineland and Chandler in N. Hollywood (park at Metro Redline parking lot). There's a path that runs along the Chandler median all the way to Victory, but then you'll be forced to ride a couple miles south to Griffith Park to catch the same path mentioned above.


PS - Peets Coffee in Studio City is the unofficial coffee stop of cyclists everywhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno

Hollywood said:


> PS - Peets Coffee in Studio City is the unofficial coffee stop of cyclists everywhere. :thumbsup:


'cept when we meet at the Starbucks.


----------



## redondoaveb

il sogno said:


> 'cept when we meet at the Starbucks.


on the weekly ride to the Hollywood sign


----------



## saleenboy818

Im a new cyclist and live in san fernando valley. Do you guys have any scheduled rides that you guys do on the weekends or week days in the evening out here in the valley?


----------



## FatGut1

saleenboy818 said:


> Im a new cyclist and live in san fernando valley. Do you guys have any scheduled rides that you guys do on the weekends or week days in the evening out here in the valley?


You can hit the Barry Wolfe ride on Tuesday and Thursday am.


----------



## Hollywood

saleenboy818 said:


> Im a new cyclist and live in san fernando valley. Do you guys have any scheduled rides that you guys do on the weekends or week days in the evening out here in the valley?


which part of the valley? Makes a difference if you're trying to get across it for a ride.

most of the scheduled rides I know of are a fairly brisk pace.


----------



## rcordray

CalypsoArt said:


> I'm new to LA riding, but I recently did a charity ride along the LA river to Long Beach and back. We started on a bike path in Glendale, went through a bit of downtown, and then on to the LA river bike trail all the way to Long Beach.
> 
> I live in Studio City, anyone here know a route from there that would get me to the river bike path without traversing the roads. I have no problem driving to a park and going from there. I just would like to be on routes without cars.


Just saw this post.
Sadly, no. There are no traffic-free routes from Studio City to the River Trail.
There are some ways to minimize your exposure however.

The following route is a bit convoluted, but once you learn the twists and turns, it becomes routine.
If you begin south of Ventura Blvd. and are not opposed to hills, take Sunshine Terrace, it parallels Ventura from Laurel Canyon past Vineland to Riverton. 
At Riverton, go left (east) and cross the 101 on Campo De Cahuenga to Lankershim at Universal Studios. 
Go left (north) cross over the LA River to Valley Spring Lane.
Go right (east) through Toluca Lake to Forman.
Go left (north) to Moorpark.
Go right (east) to Clybourne.
Go right (south) to Warner
Go left (east) to Rose
Go right (south) to Lakeside
Go left (east) to Olive. Turn right at the Smokehouse restaurant (inhale deeply - best garlic bread on the planet...)
Go (south) to Forest Lawn.
Go left (east) to Griffith Park.

Advantages: This is mostly through neighborhoods until Olive.
Traffic is generally much calmer.
Forest Lawn has a wide bike lane down both sides.

Disadvantages: Stop signs - many
High speed, somewhat oblivious traffic on Forest Lawn.

Alternatives:
Moorpark (narrow with moderate to heavy traffic) east into Toluca Lake 
North to Riverside. 
Riverside east (bike lanes) to Victory
Victory south to River Trail.


----------



## BikerJools

do you know how far can you bike along the LA river?
we are near Glendale and I've thought about riding along there but wasn't sure how far the bike path goes


----------



## rcordray

BikerJools said:


> do you know how far can you bike along the LA river?
> we are near Glendale and I've thought about riding along there but wasn't sure how far the bike path goes


It starts in Burbank where Victory t-bones into Griffith Park between Travel Town and the Zoo.
It's a dedicated path that either goes over or under the major streets with no stop signals for 7.5 miles gradually downhill to the end which is near Dodger Stadium. At that point, the options are to get on city streets or turn around for a pleasant 15 mile out and back.


----------



## BikerJools

that sounds great, it's a shame there is no barrier at the top, I'd love to cycle with the children but i'm afraid one wrong move and they'd end up in the river!


----------



## rcordray

It's really not so bad.
There is a metal rail all along the path at the top of the retaining wall. It's not as scary as you might think.
I see families with their kids on there all the time.
There is access onto the path near the soccer fields that are East of the Zoo. You turn onto a road next to the Autry Museum and it leads to parking for the Soccer fields. There is a gate onto the path so your kids would not have to cross any busy streets.


----------



## DM5

Living in Studio City (off Moorpark/Coldwater) I like to get up into Griffith Park and have used the entrance to the river bike path near the Autry. 

Generally, here is my route: 

Moorpark to Colfax, left (bike route)
Colfax to Riverside, right (no bike route for this portion, and despite being a busy street, Riverside is wide and fairly bike friendly)
Take Riverside through Toluca Lake to Rose St, make a right (residential area)
Hang a left at the end of Rose St, this will drop you out onto Olive, which is the only fairly tricky area but it's less than 1/4 of a mile before you go left onto Forest Lawn which has a bike lane all the way to Griffith Park.

From there you can climb through the park and end up back at Autry, or go the downhill route past travel town. 

This is the route I've used but I'm a relative n00b to cycling in the area and would appreciate any feedback


----------



## Hollywood

Hi neighbor!

we use Moorpark into Toluca Lake. Cross Cahuenga and stay straight when Moorpark bends left. That puts you into the residential area. Turn right at the T, left on Warner, right on Rose. Basically the same but keeps you off Riverside which is faster traffic, IMO.


----------



## rcordray

DM5 said:


> Living in Studio City (off Moorpark/Coldwater) I like to get up into Griffith Park and have used the entrance to the river bike path near the Autry.
> 
> Generally, here is my route:
> 
> Moorpark to Colfax, left (bike route)
> Colfax to Riverside, right (no bike route for this portion, and despite being a busy street, Riverside is wide and fairly bike friendly)
> Take Riverside through Toluca Lake to Rose St, make a right (residential area)
> Hang a left at the end of Rose St, this will drop you out onto Olive, which is the only fairly tricky area but it's less than 1/4 of a mile before you go left onto Forest Lawn which has a bike lane all the way to Griffith Park.


Try this:
Instead of taking Colfax all the way north to Riverside, turn right on Sarah just before Colfax goes under the 101 freeway. Sarah is wide and generally traffic-free all the the way to Tujunga. Turn left on Tujunga for a short 100 yards and then turn right on Riverside which puts you back on your route.


----------



## rcordray

Hollywood said:


> Hi neighbor!
> 
> we use Moorpark into Toluca Lake. Cross Cahuenga and stay straight when Moorpark bends left. That puts you into the residential area. Turn right at the T, left on Warner, right on Rose. Basically the same but keeps you off Riverside which is faster traffic, IMO.


I use this one also on occasion, but I have to be vigilant on Moorpark. It gets narrow in this stretch and seems to attract a high number of impatient drivers.


----------



## DM5

Thanks for all of the suggestions! Nice to hear from some others in the area. I also noticed how narrow Moorpark becomes around Vineland/Cahuenga but will give that route a try. 

Are there any databases of decent routes in this area? I've drawn some up simply based on distance or trying to focus on specific areas that I would like to improve (mainly climbing). Going from the valley out to Pasadena and back is good for distance, and I've ventured a bit into the hills to work on that. It's amazing how much great riding there is right in the backyard.


----------



## Hollywood

rcordray said:


> I use this one also on occasion, but I have to be vigilant on Moorpark. It gets narrow in this stretch and seems to attract a high number of impatient drivers.


when / if it gets narrow I'm taking a full lane, so maybe I don't notice them.


----------

